# getting paid correctly



## kitandcindy (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband and I are working for Quest. Have any of you heard of them or work for them?? My question is how much can you mark up your invoices beyond their price sheets?? Example- Doing a trash out which adds up to 20 yards and they are paying 15.00 per yard and we spent most of the day doing this. Also have to pay out of the 15.00 per yard a 67.00 a ton fee. After reading this blog for a bit it seems that all of these companies are just making sure we the vendors make the least amount of money possible. I don't even know if its legal!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like you already know the answer.If it says $15 on the work order that is all they are going to pay you ( or less) Did you think you would make any $$$ at $15 a yrd???


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait till your pics only justify 10-12 cyd.... then complain when they cut your exagerated pay.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

kitandcindy said:


> My husband and I are working for Quest. Have any of you heard of them or work for them?? My question is how much can you mark up your invoices beyond their price sheets??


There are 1,000 more Quests out there, so yes, I have worked for them. They are going to pay you about 80% of what they promised, and no, they don't allow mark ups.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kitandcindy said:


> My husband and I are working for Quest. Have any of you heard of them or work for them?? My question is how much can you mark up your invoices beyond their price sheets?? Example- Doing a trash out which adds up to 20 yards and they are paying 15.00 per yard and we spent most of the day doing this. Also have to pay out of the 15.00 per yard a 67.00 a ton fee. After reading this blog for a bit it seems that all of these companies are just making sure we the vendors make the least amount of money possible. I don't even know if its legal!!






I hate to break the bad news to you but it sounds like you are badly in over your heads. 
I'd cut bait and run before it gets any worse. 


So you worked all day for $300 and paid probably $100 for dump fees on the low side?????


OUCH.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Continue to read the forum it sounds as if you and your husband are new to this and you can only benefit from the free knowledge here, chalk this up as a learning expereince , and stop selling yourselves short, I personally would'nt start my truck for 15.00 cyd....there's a thousand other regionals out there that pay more than that and they'll be glad to hire you on and btw Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

$15 a cuyd? Little off the normal $50..


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Racerx said:


> Continue to read the forum it sounds as if you and your husband are new to this and you can only benefit from the free knowledge here, chalk this up as a learning expereince , and stop selling yourselves short, I personally would'nt start my truck for 15.00 cyd....there's a thousand other regionals out there that pay more than that and they'll be glad to hire you on and btw Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


Just our dumping fee's are about $15/yd


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It is best to determine you profit/loss before accepting the work! :thumbsup:


----------



## kitandcindy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes we are fairly new to this and have filled out numerous vendor packets and it doesn't sound like there are many working in our area. We live in a smaller size town, about 250,000. So if any of you can tell me where else to look we would be very thankful. Thanks to all of the replies it has been very helpful reading all of your blogs to find out what is true and what is not on a lot of the isssues that go along with trash-outs. So thank you!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

It might also help to put you location in you profile tag.


----------

